# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > برنامه ریزی کنکوریها >  کن‍کــوری های ۹۶/زوج کتابــ انتخابی شما

## parnia-sh

سلامــ سلام👋😉..خوبین خوشیــن..من که مثل همیشه عاولیییییی😁😜...
خسته نباشیــن..🌷یه خداقوت به همه.🙆..کسایی که تو گرمای تابستون  برای اون هدفای زیباشون خوندن  و هم کسایی که به دلایلی نتونستن اونجور که میخان بخون..امیدوارم این ده ماه باقی مونده رو بتونن به بهترین شکل ممکن سپری کنن...اون لبخند بابا ها💓 و اون شوق مامانا 💜ارزش هرچی سختی رو داره.👌✌..نبرد تازه شروع شده🙌🙏...
خب خب..زیاد حرف زدم..بریم سراغ اصل مطلب ..زوج کتابا.. که به نظر من اهمیت زیادی داره..
من مدتی از انجمن فاصله گرفتم به همین دلیل خبری ندارم عایـا تاپیکی دراین مورد هس یانه؟😅😮 اگه تکراری بود معذرت..🌹
حالا ازتون میخام که بیاین وبگین کدوم زوج کتاب رو انتخاب میکنین  وهم چنین دلیل انتخابتون رو..😊
خود من راستش تردید دارم😅اما..
۱-فیزیک:فیزیک۳=فیزیک دوم واول رو خوب بلدم و وقت کم تری میخاد ..
۲-شیمی۳=به خاطر اینکه دوم رو خوب کارد دارم و مشکلی ندارم و هم چنین به خاطر مرتبط بودن شیمی پیش دانشگاهی با بخش استو و محلول ها..
_خب حالا نوبت شماست..😉ممنونـ
دوستـان:
@AmirAria.M   
@Forgotten
@amir.h
@yasintabriz
@Mr.Dr
@mobin9898
@mahro0
@Mahdi1377
@....و بقیه ی دوستان قدیمی و جدید💕❤💙

----------


## Hellion

شیمی 2
فیزیک 3

----------


## _LuNa_

سلام.....

خداروشکر تابستون درسهای سال دوم رو کامل دوره کردم...

منم زوج کتابای سوم رو انتخاب میکنم...

----------


## mobin9898

شیمی 2 و فیزیک 1و2

----------


## Abolfazl_Az78

*سلام 
شیمی 3 
فیزیک 3 
*

----------


## parnia-sh

کاشکه دلیل انتخابتون هم میگفتین

----------


## Mr.Dr

شیمی 2
فیزیک 1 و 2

----------


## Miss.Dr

شیمی 2 و فیزیک3حوصله توضیح ندارم

----------


## Abolfazl_Az78

> کاشکه دلیل انتخابتون هم میگفتین


*منکه چون شیمی 2رو خوب خوندم شیمی 3 رو انتخاب کردم 
و برای فیزیک هم چون فیزیک 3 بخش اولش رو خوب بلد نیستم و سنگینه فیزیک 3 
*

----------


## yasintabriz

سلام.
شیمی 2 
فیزیک 1و2
چون سومارو بلدم ولی دوما کلا یادم رفته.از طرفی این پیشنهاد عموکاظمه که تو ترم اول دوم بخونیم

----------


## Miss.Dr

مجبور شدم حوصله مو تنظیم کنم بگم ^_^
ببین اصولا فیزیک 3 مهم تر از فیزیک 1و 2 و سخت تره ازش!
مدارا رو نیم سال اول بخونیم بهتره!
مثلا آینه و فشار زیاد مشکل نیسن.
تو شیمی هام ب نظرم 3 مهم تره
ولی شخصا حس میکنم تو دوم میلنگم تا سوم!
خصوصا فصل چهارش.
شیمی 3 ارتباطش با پیش بیشتره.
ولی بازم بستگی ب پایه درسیت و اینکه تو تابستون چی خوندی داره.

----------


## D.A.A

شیمی 2 
فیزیک 1و 2 

شیمی 2 خیلی مهمه خیلی اصلا هر چقدر بگم کمه منظور منو وقتی می فهمید که می رسید به فصل های اسید و باز و الکتروشیمی که برای فهم اونا باید فصل 3 شیمی 3 یعنی محلول رو به طور عمیق فهمیده باشید و واسه اونم باید شیمی 2 رو فهمیده باشی

----------


## mobin9898

بسم الله الرحمان الرحیم اینجانب مبین شیرزادی به این دلیل درسامو اینطوری میزنم که  :Yahoo (4): 

واسه فیزیک به این خاطر که اون قسمتایه ترکیبیش با هم بیوفته و وقته کمتری بگیره و باعث میشه بتونم وقته بیشتری بزارم برا شیمی 2 که ضعیفم توش در ضمن شیمی 2 پایه همشونه

----------


## Miss.Dr

> بسم الله الرحمان الرحیم اینجانب مبین شیرزادی به این دلیل درسامو اینطوری میزنم که 
> 
> واسه فیزیک به این خاطر که اون قسمتایه ترکیبیش با هم بیوفته و وقته کمتری بگیره و باعث میشه بتونم وقته بیشتری بزارم برا شیمی 2 که ضعیفم توش در ضمن شیمی 2 پایه همشونه


مبین نه!
محمد مبین :Yahoo (4): 

ر.ا:من حس میکنم فیزیک 3 ام قوی تر از 1 و 2 ه ولی بازم تمایل بیشتری ب سمت 3 دارم  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## mobin9898

> مبین نه!
> محمد مبین
> 
> ر.ا:من حس میکنم فیزیک 3 ام قوی تر از 1 و 2 ه ولی بازم تمایل بیشتری ب سمت 3 دارم


اطلاعات شخصیه منو عمومی نکن مگه نه میوم برات  :Yahoo (4): 

حسه من شبیهه حسه تو نیست  :Yahoo (4):  :Yahoo (76):

----------


## Miss.Dr

> اطلاعات شخصیه منو عمومی نکن مگه نه میوم برات 
> 
> حسه من شبیهه حسه تو نیست


خو دیگه مگه چن تا مبین شیرزادی هس تو سنندج؟
خودت اصلیه رو گفتی تقصیر من نیس ک :Yahoo (4): 
بیا ببینم!
فک کردی من اومدن بلد نیسم :Yahoo (94): 
ر.ا:با هر پایه ای ک میخونین
جان من خوب بخونین :Yahoo (4): 
و فقط بخونین!

----------


## Hellion

یه حس شیری دارم 
شیمی
فیزیک 3

----------


## DR.MAM

شیمی2
فیزیک1و2


96 میشه سومین کنکورم...از همتون بزرگترم..بهم احترام بذارید خخخ

----------


## mobin9898

> خو دیگه مگه چن تا مبین شیرزادی هس تو سنندج؟
> خودت اصلیه رو گفتی تقصیر من نیس ک
> بیا ببینم!
> فک کردی من اومدن بلد نیسم
> ر.ا:با هر پایه ای ک میخونین
> جان من خوب بخونین
> و فقط بخونین!


قضیه رو شخصی نکنیم بهتره  :Yahoo (4): 

آره با اون حرفت موافقم به شدت خوب خوندن  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## NMGTAV

شیمی 2 فیزیک 1و2 چون اینقد سال 3 خوندم حالم ازش به هم میخوره  :Yahoo (4):  البته خودم استوکیومتری و مسائل محلول هارو تمرین میکنم همزمان با شیمی 2 تا ترم اول که راه بیفتم

----------


## mehdi5740

شیمی 3 فیزیک 1 و 2

----------


## Arya3f

سلام . چه چيز ميگم نخندين فقط .... من فكر كردم هردوتا زوج رو بايد باهم بخونيم برنامش رو هم ريخته بودم خخخخخ
ولي بدون شوخي:
شيمي ٢ و فيزيك ٣
البته استوكيومتري رو هم خودم ميخونم همراش چون احساس ميكنم خيلي توش ضعف دارم خيلي 
بنظر من هم همين كار رو بكنيد چون شيمي ٣ بجز استو بقيش زياد چيزي نيست مخصوصا فصل ترمو براي همين نمي صرفه كه كلا شيمي ٣ رو انتخاب كني 
فيزيك هم فيزيك ١ و ٢ اگه سينماتيك و ديناميك رو ازش جدا كنيم اصلا چيز خاصي نداره ولي فيزيك ٣ خيلي مطالبش سخت تره بنظر من مخصوصا مدارهاش

----------


## Behnam10

من شيمي ٣رو برميدارم چون براي شيمي پيش١نياز به حل مسئله هست و بهتره در تركيب با مسائل شيمي ٣ باشه  . در ضمن قسمت اسيد و باز و قسمت هايي از الكتروشيمي به شيمي ٢وابسته هست كه بهتره باهم خونده بشن.
اما براي فيزيك احتمالا فيزيك ١و٢ رو بردارم چون بيشتر ميخوام روي فيزيك پيش ١كه بنظرم سنگين ترين فصل ها هستند ، تمركز و زوم داشته باشم.برسي فيزيك ٣كه خب حل تمرين زياد ميخواد ، در كنار فصول بيشتر حفظي پيش ٢ بهتره

----------


## parnia-sh

> من شيمي ٣رو برميدارم چون براي شيمي پيش١نياز به حل مسئله هست و بهتره در تركيب با مسائل شيمي ٣ باشه  . در ضمن قسمت اسيد و باز و قسمت هايي از الكتروشيمي به شيمي ٢وابسته هست كه بهتره باهم خونده بشن.
> اما براي فيزيك احتمالا فيزيك ١و٢ رو بردارم چون بيشتر ميخوام روي فيزيك پيش ١كه بنظرم سنگين ترين فصل ها هستند ، تمركز و زوم داشته باشم.برسي فيزيك ٣كه خب حل تمرين زياد ميخواد ، در كنار فصول بيشتر حفظي پيش ٢ بهتره


انشالله..
توضیحتون درباره ی فیزیک ..منو به شک انداخت..میشه بگین فصلای اخر فیزیک چه جوری هستن؟؟سخت یا..؟؟

----------


## Arya3f

بنظر من درس ها و مطالب سخت رو بهتره بذاريم اول سال چون ازمون ها براي زوج اول بيشتر از زوج دومه و اينكه نيمسال دوم كه نزديك كنكوره و امتحانات خرداد و ... زياد براي شروع كردن و خوندن ضعف هامون وقت خوبي نيست

----------


## .SoRoUsH.

خب اين بستگي به هركس داره ولي نظر من:
براي شيمي اول سوم بعد دوم؛درسته روي شيمي ٣خيلي تسلط دارم ولي بازم كمه و شيمي ٣ و مسايلش رو بايد جويد و تا تونست تست زد ازش چون تقريبا همه ي كنكور تست استوكيومتريه+اينكه شيمي ٢حفظي و اخرا و نزديك كنكور خونده بشه بازدهيش بالاتره
براي فيزيك:اول سوم چون مهمتره و تست بيشتري داره 
فقط يه چيز،براي زيست كدوم كتاب اوله؟يعني اول زيست دومه بعد سوم يا اول سومه بعد دوم

----------


## Farzad 96

من هنوز صد درصد نیستم ممکنه تغییر کنه :Yahoo (4): 

فیزیک سوم 

شیمی دوم

----------


## parnia-sh

> خب اين بستگي به هركس داره ولي نظر من:
> براي شيمي اول سوم بعد دوم؛درسته روي شيمي ٣خيلي تسلط دارم ولي بازم كمه و شيمي ٣ و مسايلش رو بايد جويد و تا تونست تست زد ازش چون تقريبا همه ي كنكور تست استوكيومتريه+اينكه شيمي ٢حفظي و اخرا و نزديك كنكور خونده بشه بازدهيش بالاتره
> براي فيزيك:اول سوم چون مهمتره و تست بيشتري داره 
> فقط يه چيز،براي زيست كدوم كتاب اوله؟يعني اول زيست دومه بعد سوم يا اول سومه بعد دوم


اول دوم بعد سوم

----------


## Hellion

دوستان لطفن تو زوج کتاب همدیگه دخالت نکنین هر کس هر کدوم کتاب رو اشکال داشت به عنوان زوج کتاب برداره و زوج کتاب نقطه قوتشو بزاره واسه نیمسال دوم

----------


## Mohandes_Roxana

فیزیک ۳
شیمی۲
این دوتا رو انتخاب میکنم چون فیزیک ۳تمرین زیادی میخواد ب همین خاطر میتونم تا نوبت اول ببندمش یخورده و نوبت دوم در کنار فیزیک ۱و۲،تستای بیشتری از مباحث مهمش بزنم و اما شیمی ۲رو بخاطر اینکه احساس میکنم یخورده توش ضعف دارم انتخاب میکنم ضمن اینکه استوکیومتری رو خوب بلدم ولی تا نوبت دوم میخوام رو محاسباتم کار کنم ک در نوبت دوم مشکلی از نظر محاسبات نداشته باشم :Yahoo (1):

----------


## saeedkh76

اول دوم خونده شه بهتره
چون مطالب دوم یک ساله مرور نشده و فاصله افتاده برا مرور در اولویته و اینکه دوم دروسش نیاز به تمرکز بیشتری دارن تا سوم
هم زیست هم شیمیش

----------


## Behnam10

> انشالله..������
> توضیحتون درباره ی فیزیک ..منو به شک انداخت..میشه بگین فصلای اخر فیزیک چه جوری هستن؟؟سخت یا..؟؟


فصل هاي آخر فيزيك چهارم كه در واقع منظور پيش ٢هست ، ميشه مباحث موج و صوت و فيزيك اتمي .از اين ميان موج و صوت و قسمت كمي از فيزيك اتمي نياز به حل مسئله داره اما كليت اون ها مطالب حفظي هستند و بايد متن كتاب رو خوب بخوني .

----------


## Forgotten

خب ...

اولا مهم ترین عامل توی انتخاب زوج کتاب اینه که کدومو قوی تر هستید و کدومو ضعف دارید چون نیم سال اول هم زمانش بیشتره و هم استرس کمی وجود داره بهتره روی نقطه ضعفتون کار کنید 

من فیزیک یک و دو و شیمی سه رو نیم سال اول میزنم ! 
چون فیزیک سه رو خوب بلدم و تقریبا مشکلی باهاش ندارم بمونه نیم سال دوم بهتره و چون فیزیک یک و دو رو تازه خوندم یک بارم توی مهر بخونم و تثبیت بشه از طرفی فیزیک پیش دانشگاهی زمان بیشتری باید براش گذاشته بشه توی دو ماه اول که حرکت و دینامیک هست پس ترجیح میدم اول سال مباحث الکتریسیته و جریان و حرکت و دینامیکو کنار هم نیارم که اوضاع ...

اما شیمی سه رو انتخاب میکنم چون شیمی سه با محاسبات درگیر هستیم بیشتر و اولا نیاز به تقویت داره و دوما باید سوالای زیادی کار بشه اما شیمی دو بیشتر جنبه حفظی مفهومی داره و دوست دارم در ماه های نزدیک به کنکور بخونمش چون اوایل  بخونم ممکنه بعضی از بخش هاش از یادم بره از طرفی شیمی دو سبک تر از شیمی سه هست و زمان کمتری هم نیاز داره ( دست کم از نظر من اینطوره البته تابستون شیمی 2 کار کردم شاید به این دلیل باشه )

تحت تاثیر دیگران برای انتخابش قرار نگیرید کاری که فکر میکنید درسته انجام بدید

----------


## _AHMADreza_

فیزیک 1.2 شیمی 3 
چون فیزیک 3 سنگین تره و چون پیش یک فیزیک هم سخته ولی پیش 2 راحت این کارو کردم تا فشار نیاد ؛ شیمی دو رو پارسال خونده بودم

----------


## Mr.mTf

سوالی که پیش میاد اینکه کدوم  تراز بیشتری میده؟؟  :Yahoo (35):

----------


## violinist

فیزیک 1و2
شیمی 2

آسونا واسه اول سال تا انگیزه بگیرم
بقیشو دیگه خدابزرگه امداد میرسونه

----------


## -Morteza-

کلهم پارسال فقط شیمی 3زدم دیگه حالم ازش بهم میخوره :Yahoo (4): برا همین میزارمش نیم سال دوم/شیمی 2ضعف دارم پس میزارم نیم سال1/فیزیک هم کلهم عجمعین 1ضعف هستم دست و پا در اوردم :Yahoo (23): 
ترجیه میدم با فیزیک 1-2شروع کنم،ترکیب بیشتری با پیش داره.

----------


## Saeedza160

سلام شیمی2 فیزیک3

----------


## Alireza MBD

فیزیک 3
شیمی 2

----------


## 0M0HamMad0

دوستان اگه با استوکیومتری مشکل دارید بذاریدش نیم سال اول . چون نیم سال دوم درگیری های بیشتری دارید و فروردین به بعد هم به فکر این میوفتید که استوکیومتری رو حذف کنید ! پس همین الان شیمی 3 رو بخونید خیلی بهتره ...

----------


## yasintabriz

> سوالی که پیش میاد اینکه کدوم  تراز بیشتری میده؟؟


با درصد یکسان ترازت یکسان میشه.چون ترازی که محاسبه میشه مربوط به درصد کل درسه . گواه هم همینطوره.ینی اگه کسی شیمی پیش رو 100 بزنه شیمی 2 رو 90 (تعداد سوالا یکی باشه) تراز شیمیش با کسی که شیمی پیش رو 90 بزنه و شیمی 2 رو 100 بزنه یکسان میشه.
من امتحان کردم اینو

----------


## Mahdi.k.h

سلام
شما اینقدر برنامه میریزین،به فکر برنامه معلما نیستین؟ :Yahoo (77): 
میان...میزنن تو برنامتون هااا :Yahoo (4):

----------


## Mahdi.k.h

> خب ...
> 
> اولا مهم ترین عامل توی انتخاب زوج کتاب اینه که کدومو قوی تر هستید و کدومو ضعف دارید چون نیم سال اول هم زمانش بیشتره و هم استرس کمی وجود داره بهتره روی نقطه ضعفتون کار کنید 
> 
> من فیزیک یک و دو و شیمی سه رو نیم سال اول میزنم ! 
> چون فیزیک سه رو خوب بلدم و تقریبا مشکلی باهاش ندارم بمونه نیم سال دوم بهتره و چون فیزیک یک و دو رو تازه خوندم یک بارم توی مهر بخونم و تثبیت بشه از طرفی فیزیک پیش دانشگاهی زمان بیشتری باید براش گذاشته بشه توی دو ماه اول که حرکت و دینامیک هست پس ترجیح میدم اول سال مباحث الکتریسیته و جریان و حرکت و دینامیکو کنار هم نیارم که اوضاع ...
> 
> اما شیمی سه رو انتخاب میکنم چون شیمی سه با محاسبات درگیر هستیم بیشتر و اولا نیاز به تقویت داره و دوما باید سوالای زیادی کار بشه اما شیمی دو بیشتر جنبه حفظی مفهومی داره و دوست دارم در ماه های نزدیک به کنکور بخونمش چون اوایل  بخونم ممکنه بعضی از بخش هاش از یادم بره از طرفی شیمی دو سبک تر از شیمی سه هست و زمان کمتری هم نیاز داره ( دست کم از نظر من اینطوره البته تابستون شیمی 2 کار کردم شاید به این دلیل باشه )
> 
> تحت تاثیر دیگران برای انتخابش قرار نگیرید کاری که فکر میکنید درسته انجام بدید


سلام :Yahoo (3): نظرت راجع به پست(#42)  چیه؟
همین بالایی

----------


## POKER

هر جور حساب کردم سلامت به من نرسید  :Yahoo (21): 

دوستان عزیز این ذوج کتاب شی شی هِه ؟

----------


## Forgotten

> سلامنظرت راجع به پست(#42)  چیه؟
> همین بالایی


و خداوند زنگ تفریح را آفرید ...
و خداوند راه مدرسه را آفرید ...
و خداوند ساعت 6 تا 7 صبح را آفرید ...

هر کدوم از برنامه های مدرسه که منطبق بر برنامه خودم و آزمون نباشه سه تا راهکار بالا رو براش در نظر گرفتم ولی برنامه روزانه خودم رو هیچ گاه مشغول چیزایی که مدرسه ازم میخواد نمیکنم ( البته زیاد برنامه ما فرقی نداره و منطبق بر آزمونه )

----------


## POKER

> و خداوند زنگ تفریح را آفرید ...
> و خداوند راه مدرسه را آفرید ...
> و خداوند ساعت 6 تا 7 صبح را آفرید ...
> 
> هر کدوم از برنامه های مدرسه که منطبق بر برنامه خودم و آزمون نباشه سه تا راهکار بالا رو براش در نظر گرفتم ولی برنامه روزانه خودم رو هیچ گاه مشغول چیزایی که مدرسه ازم میخواد نمیکنم ( البته زیاد برنامه ما فرقی نداره و منطبق بر آزمونه )



داداچ زیر دیپلم بحرف

----------


## Forgotten

> سوالی که پیش میاد اینکه کدوم  تراز بیشتری میده؟؟


تراز با توجه به درصد کل محاسبه میشه عملا ترازی که درسای مثلا شیمی 2 و شیمی پیش جداگانه میگیرن رابطه خاصی با تراز کل درس شیمی نداره ( منظورم میانگین بودن و ... )

----------


## Forgotten

> داداچ زیر دیپلم بحرف


زوج کتاب یعنی با اختیار خودتون در دروس شیمی و فیزیک تصمیم میگیرید کدوم پایه رو نیم سال اول بخونید و کدومو نیم سال دوم

----------


## salam55

منم فیزیک 3 و شیمی 2

----------


## ali7893

کدوم بیشتر پیش نیازه برا شیمی پیش؟

----------


## POKER

:Yahoo (77):  :Yahoo (77):  :Yahoo (77):  حالا که فیلم میکنم از شرایط ی پشت کنکوری فقط فوش و لعنت خونوادشو دارم  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## salam55

> کدوم بیشتر پیش نیازه برا شیمی پیش؟


برای فصل اول سینتیک که باید نام نویسی و واکنش نویسی و استوکیومتری و همچنین غلظت ها و مولار رو بلد باشین در واقع سینتیک همون استوکیومتریه یه زمان هم اومده روش  :Yahoo (1):   برای تعادل دقیق نمیدونم ولی ترمودینامیک به خصوص بخش واکنش های خودبخودی و .... و انتروپی اینا رو بلد باشید برای فصل 3و 4 هم دوستان میگن به شیمی 2 مربوطه

----------


## magicboy

> حالا که فیلم میکنم از شرایط ی پشت کنکوری فقط فوش و لعنت خونوادشو دارم


با این وضعیت رتبه ها و کاهش ظرفیتا و سهمیه ی ایثار گران یه جفت گیلاس هم میخواد پشت کنکور موندن

----------


## POKER

> با این وضعیت رتبه ها و کاهش ظرفیتا و سهمیه ی ایثار گران یه جفت گیلاس هم میخواد پشت کنکور موندن



من پارسال ی برنامه خیلی حرفه ای ریختم برا کنکور حیف دیر بیدار شدم -_- برنامه داشتم ساعت 6 صبح بیدار بشم تا 8 بخونم برم سر جلسه  :Yahoo (21):  6:30 تازه چشام باز شد این نیم ساعت آینده منو خراب کرد  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## mahdi2015

فیزیک 1 و 2 رو انتخاب می کنم .چون توی تابستون خیلی خوب نخوندمشون ولی  جفتشون نقطه قوتمن اما فیزیک 3 هم که نقطه ضعف بود الان قوت شده تقریبا ...
شیمی 3 چون شیمی 2 نقطه قوتمه ...

----------


## mahdi2015

ولی خیلی نامردیه یکی 20 تا محاسباتی جواب بده یکی نصف محاسباتی نصف حفظی ... اونایی که شیمی 2 میزنید برید از خدا بترسید  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## NMGTAV

> دوستان اگه با استوکیومتری مشکل دارید بذاریدش نیم سال اول . چون نیم سال دوم درگیری های بیشتری دارید و فروردین به بعد هم به فکر این میوفتید که استوکیومتری رو حذف کنید ! پس همین الان شیمی 3 رو بخونید خیلی بهتره ...


من الان وضع استوکیومتریم خیلی خوب نیس... میخواستم بزارم نیمسال 2 و تا اونوقت خودم استوکیومتری کار کنم که اول راه بیفتم بعد تو آزمون استوکیومتری بزنم، حالا با این حرفت یه کم دودل شدم، چیکار کنم به نظرت؟!  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## _AHMADreza_

> ولی خیلی نامردیه یکی 20 تا محاسباتی جواب بده یکی نصف محاسباتی نصف حفظی ... اونایی که شیمی 2 میزنید برید از خدا بترسید


خب ترم دو اونا پدرشون در میاد [emoji1] [emoji38]

----------


## MiladSoltany

یه سوال دارم
اگه یکی ترم اول زوج کتاب اول رو برداره ، اجباریه که ترم دوم زوج دوم رو برداره ؟ 
ینی نمیشه هردو ترم یه درس رو انتخاب کنه ؟ 

ثانیا ، کی این انتخاب واحد زوج کتاب تو سایت باز میشه ؟

----------


## Lullaby

Fizik aval va dovom
Shimi sevom

----------


## violinist

> Fizik aval va dovom
> Shimi sevom


پیشنهاد میکنم اونایی که شیمی 3 رو انتخاب کردن فصل یک(استوکیومتری) رو تا آزمون 23 مهر جمع کنن و زود شیفت بدن به شیمی 2 و خودشونو به برنامه کانون برسونن

شیمی 2 آسون تره و سوالاش تو کنکور راحت تر (نسیه رو ول کن نقدو بچسب!)اینجوری هم انگیزتون بیشتر میشه هم میدونید یه چیزی تو کیسه تون ذخیره دارید استرستون پایین میاد

باور بفرمایید  ترم 2 بسیار انگیزه کم میشه مخصوصا اگه کمی جا بمونی

----------


## Forgotten

> یه سوال دارم
> اگه یکی ترم اول زوج کتاب اول رو برداره ، اجباریه که ترم دوم زوج دوم رو برداره ؟ 
> ینی نمیشه هردو ترم یه درس رو انتخاب کنه ؟ 
> 
> ثانیا ، کی این انتخاب واحد زوج کتاب تو سایت باز میشه ؟


نه هیچ گونه اجباری نیست !
انتخاب واحد هم مسخره بازی بیش نیست ! 
شما اصلا میتونید یک ازمون شیمی دو بزنید آزمون بعد شیمی سه 

کاملا در اختیار خودتون هست

----------


## Forgotten

> پیشنهاد میکنم اونایی که شیمی 3 رو انتخاب کردن فصل یک(استوکیومتری) رو تا آزمون 23 مهر جمع کنن و زود شیفت بدن به شیمی 2 و خودشونو به برنامه کانون برسونن
> 
> شیمی 2 آسون تره و سوالاش تو کنکور راحت تر (نسیه رو ول کن نقدو بچسب!)اینجوری هم انگیزتون بیشتر میشه هم میدونید یه چیزی تو کیسه تون ذخیره دارید استرستون پایین میاد
> 
> باور بفرمایید  ترم 2 بسیار انگیزه کم میشه مخصوصا اگه کمی جا بمونی


به جرات میشه گفت سوالات شیمی دو جدیدا مفهومی تر و سخت تر از شیمی سه شده !

----------


## amins

من اصولن چون تو همه درسا به شدت مشکل دارم... همه زوج کتابا رو باهم میخونم...

----------


## mahdi2015

> به جرات میشه گفت سوالات شیمی دو جدیدا مفهومی تر و سخت تر از شیمی سه شده !


شیمی 2 مثل قبله یه کم آرایشش کردن ترس انداختن توی دل بچه ها ... واقعا جنگ نرمی راه افتاده تو شیمی 2  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## mahdi2015

من نمیدونم ... یعنی یه مبحثی مثل استوکیومتری برای شما واقعا راحت تره نسبت به یه مبحثی مثل ساختارلوییس، آرایش الکترونی ، دانشمندا ، ترکیبات یونی ، یا فصل 5 ؟ 
استوکیومتری هر چه قدرم کارکنی بازم نمیشه بهش اطمینان کرد ... ممکنه یه سوالی بدن اندازه توافق هسته ای ایران و 5+1 اونوقت چه میشه کرد؟
ولی یه سوالی مثل ساختار لوییس 10 تا ملکولم که ردیف کنن همشون رو به سرعت میشه توی ذهن کشید و سوال رو جواب داد...

----------


## Forgotten

> شیمی 2 مثل قبله یه کم آرایشش کردن ترس انداختن توی دل بچه ها ... واقعا جنگ نرمی راه افتاده تو شیمی 2


فلفل نبین چه ریزه ... 
تا حدودی درسته حرفت اما واقعا نسبت به قبل جای کار بیشتری داره فرض کن توی یک سوالی همون به قول خودت ساختار لوییس بدن : چهار تا گزینه بدن توی هر کدوم هم سه ترکیب بعد سوالای متوعی دربیارن وقت گیر میشه 

استوکیومتری سخت بودن مسایل توی ذاتش هست و طبیعیه هر چقدرم بخونی سوالی بدن که وقت نکنی حل کنی   :Yahoo (23):

----------


## mahdi2015

> فلفل نبین چه ریزه ... 
> تا حدودی درسته حرفت اما واقعا نسبت به قبل جای کار بیشتری داره فرض کن توی یک سوالی همون به قول خودت ساختار لوییس بدن : چهار تا گزینه بدن توی هر کدوم هم سه ترکیب بعد سوالای متوعی دربیارن وقت گیر میشه 
> 
> استوکیومتری سخت بودن مسایل توی ذاتش هست و طبیعیه هر چقدرم بخونی سوالی بدن که وقت نکنی حل کنی


قبول داری استوکیومتری نسبت به ساختار لوییس سخت تره؟من خودم تابستون تقریبا راه افتادم ولی واقعا به قول خودت سختی توی ذات این مبحثه ...

----------


## Forgotten

> قبول داری استوکیومتری نسبت به ساختار لوییس سخت تره؟من خودم تابستون تقریبا راه افتادم ولی واقعا به قول خودت سختی توی ذات این مبحثه ...


در حالت کلی بله استوکیومتری سخت تره ( ولی هر فصلی سوال راحت و سخت داره دیگه  )

سوالات کنکور امسالو برای استو دیدی ؟ از چهار تا سه تاش راحته معمولا ، کانون که فضایی سوال درمیاره توی این مبحث توی یک ساعتم نمیشه 100 زد از 20 تا سوال پارسال بعضی موقع ها 15 تا 17 تا محاسباتی بود

----------


## DR,Sadra

> سلامــ سلام������������..خو  بین خوشیــن..من که مثل همیشه عاولیییییی����������  ��...
> خسته نباشیــن..������یه خداقوت به همه.������..کسایی که تو گرمای تابستون  برای اون هدفای زیباشون خوندن  و هم کسایی که به دلایلی نتونستن اونجور که میخان بخون..امیدوارم این ده ماه باقی مونده رو بتونن به بهترین شکل ممکن سپری کنن...اون لبخند بابا ها������ و اون شوق مامانا ������ارزش هرچی سختی رو داره.������✌..نبرد تازه شروع شده������������...
> خب خب..زیاد حرف زدم..بریم سراغ اصل مطلب ..زوج کتابا.. که به نظر من اهمیت زیادی داره..
> من مدتی از انجمن فاصله گرفتم به همین دلیل خبری ندارم عایـا تاپیکی دراین مورد هس یانه؟������������ اگه تکراری بود معذرت..������
> حالا ازتون میخام که بیاین وبگین کدوم زوج کتاب رو انتخاب میکنین  وهم چنین دلیل انتخابتون رو..������
> خود من راستش تردید دارم������اما..
> ۱-فیزیک:فیزیک۳=فیزیک دوم واول رو خوب بلدم و وقت کم تری میخاد ..
> ۲-شیمی۳=به خاطر اینکه دوم رو خوب کارد دارم و مشکلی ندارم و هم چنین به خاطر مرتبط بودن شیمی پیش دانشگاهی با بخش استو و محلول ها..
> _خب حالا نوبت شماست..������ممنونـ
> ...



سلام. من جای شما بودم قطعا فیزیک 3 به همراه شیمی سال دوم رو انتخاب میکردم. و حالا دلیل:
فیزیک 3 رو به این دلیل گفتم که به نظرم اگر بیفته واسه نیمسال دوم چون حجم مطالب نسبت به نیمسال اول بیشتره و خب بعضی مباحث سخت تر مثلا توی شیمی و ریاضی پیش رو باید توی نیمسال دوم طبق برنامه ازمون بخونیم پیشنهاد میکنم فیزیک 3 رو که نسبت به فیزیک 1 و 2 سخت تره واسه نیمسال اول بذارید

در مورد شیمی هم باید عرض کنم که پایه ی شیمی همون شیمی سال دوم هستش و شما تا این مفاهیم پایه رو ندونید برای شیمی سال سوم و پیش قطعا به مشکل میخورید...

به امید موفقیت

----------


## yasintabriz

> در حالت کلی بله استوکیومتری سخت تره ( ولی هر فصلی سوال راحت و سخت داره دیگه  )
> 
> سوالات کنکور امسالو برای استو دیدی ؟ از چهار تا سه تاش راحته معمولا ، کانون که فضایی سوال درمیاره توی این مبحث توی یک ساعتم نمیشه 100 زد از 20 تا سوال پارسال بعضی موقع ها 15 تا 17 تا محاسباتی بود


البته همیشه باید یه استثنا رو درنظر گرف که هرجور سوال میدن 100 میزنه تو حداقل وقت! بله ارسلان رو میگم
ر.ا:منم حس میکردم که باید رو استوکیو وقت بیشتری بزارم ولی به این دلیل میترسم که مثلا بهمن ماه که نیمسال دوم شرو میشه من اگه شیمی 2 و فیزیک 1و2 رو کلا نخونده باشم خیلی روحیم ضعیف میشه. تازه مدرسه اگه بخواد تا عید تموم کنه برنامش فشرده میشه واسه مبحث جدید وقت کافی نمیشه درحالی که الان هستش

----------


## Forgotten

> البته همیشه باید یه استثنا رو درنظر گرف که هرجور سوال میدن 100 میزنه تو حداقل وقت! بله ارسلان رو میگم
> ر.ا:منم حس میکردم که باید رو استوکیو وقت بیشتری بزارم ولی به این دلیل میترسم که مثلا بهمن ماه که نیمسال دوم شرو میشه من اگه شیمی 2 و فیزیک 1و2 رو کلا نخونده باشم خیلی روحیم ضعیف میشه. تازه مدرسه اگه بخواد تا عید تموم کنه برنامش فشرده میشه واسه مبحث جدید وقت کافی نمیشه درحالی که الان هستش


اره ما دو نوع دانش آموز داریم : 1- ارسلان یزدچی ها 2- سایرین  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## D.A.A

> البته همیشه باید یه استثنا رو درنظر گرف که هرجور سوال میدن 100 میزنه تو حداقل وقت! بله ارسلان رو میگم
> ر.ا:منم حس میکردم که باید رو استوکیو وقت بیشتری بزارم ولی به این دلیل میترسم که مثلا بهمن ماه که نیمسال دوم شرو میشه من اگه شیمی 2 و فیزیک 1و2 رو کلا نخونده باشم خیلی روحیم ضعیف میشه. تازه مدرسه اگه بخواد تا عید تموم کنه برنامش فشرده میشه واسه مبحث جدید وقت کافی نمیشه درحالی که الان هستش


ولی فکر کنم ادبیاتو ضعف داره ها  :Yahoo (4):  کلا نمیتونه ادبیاتو 100 بزنه . درست نمیگم ؟

----------


## yasintabriz

> ولی فکر کنم ادبیاتو ضعف داره ها  کلا نمیتونه ادبیاتو 100 بزنه . درست نمیگم ؟


احتمال اینکه سوال غلط باشه بیشتره  :Yahoo (1): 
آره کلا عمومیش ضعیفتر از اختصاصیشه. مثل محمد احمدی نیس عمومیاش(تا الان البته)

----------


## D.A.A

یاسین دبیر ادبیاتتون ضعیفه ؟؟؟؟ بابا برید درصد های تبریزی ها رو نگا کنین همشون تو ادبیات میلنگن ؟؟؟ چرا اخه ؟؟

----------


## yasintabriz

> یاسین دبیر ادبیاتتون ضعیفه ؟؟؟؟ بابا برید درصد های تبریزی ها رو نگا کنین همشون تو ادبیات میلنگن ؟؟؟ چرا اخه ؟؟


مدرسه ما کلا دبیر ادبیات درست و حسابی نداره.خیلیا میرن کلاس یه استاد پروازی (داوود طالشی) ولی بازم خیلی بنظر دبیر شاخی نیس که از تهران میاد اینجا درس بده.

----------


## D.A.A

> مدرسه ما کلا دبیر ادبیات درست و حسابی نداره.خیلیا میرن کلاس یه استاد پروازی (داوود طالشی) ولی بازم خیلی بنظر دبیر شاخی نیس که از تهران میاد اینجا درس بده.


یاسین بورو ادبیات راوش صنعتی شریفو ببین خیلی خوبه خیلی

----------


## ali7893

> البته همیشه باید یه استثنا رو درنظر گرف که هرجور سوال میدن 100 میزنه تو حداقل وقت! بله ارسلان رو میگم
> ر.ا:منم حس میکردم که باید رو استوکیو وقت بیشتری بزارم ولی به این دلیل میترسم که مثلا بهمن ماه که نیمسال دوم شرو میشه من اگه شیمی 2 و فیزیک 1و2 رو کلا نخونده باشم خیلی روحیم ضعیف میشه. تازه مدرسه اگه بخواد تا عید تموم کنه برنامش فشرده میشه واسه مبحث جدید وقت کافی نمیشه درحالی که الان هستش


ارسلان همه کلاسا مدرسه هم میاد؟ :Yahoo (35):

----------


## yasintabriz

> یاسین بورو ادبیات راوش صنعتی شریفو ببین خیلی خوبه خیلی


آخه سرعت درس دادنشون کمه نسبت به خوندن. قسمتایی که بیشتر مشکل دارم هم بیشتر نیاز به تست داره تا آموزش.زبان فارسی مخصوصا.

----------


## yasintabriz

> ارسلان همه کلاسا مدرسه هم میاد؟



بله همه کلاسا

----------


## D.A.A

> بله همه کلاسا


دادا بورو dvd زبان فارسی نشر الگو عبدالمحمدی رو گیر . این هما نمیدونم چی چی رتبه 54 مطقه 2 تو صفحش نوشته بود اگه بر میگشتم حتما میگفرتمش

----------


## yasintabriz

> دادا بورو dvd زبان فارسی نشر الگو عبدالمحمدی رو گیر . این هما نمیدونم چی چی رتبه 54 مطقه 2 تو صفحش نوشته بود اگه بر میگشتم حتما میگفرتمش


هما سیدالسادات میرزایی رو میگی که میانگین ترازش هف هزار و هفصد و خورده ای بود و مشاور داشت و زیستو فک کنم ۹۳ زده؟  :Yahoo (1): 
یکم هم سعی کنم اگه نشد میگیرم.آخه من فقط یه بار زبان فارسی خوندم تو تابستون که ۵ ساعت واسش وقت گذاشتم و ۳۸ زدم فک کنم :Yahoo (76): . ناامید شدم کلا ازون موقه دیگه نخوندم

----------


## D.A.A

> هما سیدالسادات میرزایی رو میگی که میانگین ترازش هف هزار و هفصد و خورده ای بود و مشاور داشت و زیستو فک کنم ۹۳ زده؟ 
> یکم هم سعی کنم اگه نشد میگیرم.آخه من فقط یه بار زبان فارسی خوندم تو تابستون که ۵ ساعت واسش وقت گذاشتم و ۳۸ زدم فک کنم. ناامید شدم کلا ازون موقه دیگه نخوندم


قارداش یه بار خوندی بعد میگی نمی تونم بزنم  :Yahoo (4):  دادا نیازی به dvd نداری بشین لقمه رو بخون تست بزن اگه زیر 80 زدی بیا توپور ازومه  :Yahoo (4):  مرد حسابی این اطلاعات هما رو ...  :Yahoo (4):  راستی تو صفحه قلمچی به یارو رتبه مقدسشو تبریک گقتی میان مسدودت میکننا  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## Farzad 96

> هما سیدالسادات میرزایی رو میگی که میانگین ترازش هف هزار و هفصد و خورده ای بود و مشاور داشت و زیستو فک کنم ۹۳ زده؟ 
> یکم هم سعی کنم اگه نشد میگیرم.آخه من فقط یه بار زبان فارسی خوندم تو تابستون که ۵ ساعت واسش وقت گذاشتم و ۳۸ زدم فک کنم. ناامید شدم کلا ازون موقه دیگه نخوندم


اره فکر کنم همین قد زده بود  :Yahoo (4):  خیلی زیست خونده بود خودش هم اعتراف کرد :Yahoo (4): 


خیلی شخصیت جالبی داره :Yahoo (4):  :Yahoo (15): 

لقمه مهر و ماه رو خوندی؟؟؟ هفت خوانم خوبه ها!!!!

ولی سبطی دیگه خیلی خیلی زیاده :Yahoo (100): 

قلمچی امسال زبان فارسی خیلی سخت میده بعضی جاها دیگه زیاده روی میکنه :Yahoo (35):

----------


## 0M0HamMad0

> آخه سرعت درس دادنشون کمه نسبت به خوندن. قسمتایی که بیشتر مشکل دارم هم بیشتر نیاز به تست داره تا آموزش.زبان فارسی مخصوصا.


راوش فقط آرایه میگه . آرایه های سخت حدود 20 دیقه توضیح داده و چنتا تستحل کرده آرایه های راحت تر هم توی 10-5 دیقه توضیح میده روش پیدا کردنشون رو ...
زبان فارسی رو نمیشه کاریش کرد لعنتی ...

----------


## yasintabriz

> قارداش یه بار خوندی بعد میگی نمی تونم بزنم  دادا نیازی به dvd نداری بشین لقمه رو بخون تست بزن اگه زیر 80 زدی بیا توپور ازومه  مرد حسابی این اطلاعات هما رو ...  راستی تو صفحه قلمچی به یارو رتبه مقدسشو تبریک گقتی میان مسدودت میکننا


نه باو اینکه چیزی نیس اونجا کلا بحث پسرا سر فصل ۱۱ زیست و ۸۵ و ۶۹ و ایناس  :Yahoo (1): 
باشه میخونم.۲۳ اولین آزمونی میشه که همه جانبه حاضرم
اطلاعات هما رو همینجوری یادم مونده وگرنه من فقط اطلاعات یه نفرو حفظم که اونم ۹۴ کنکور داشت.فرزاد میدونه کیو میگم :Yahoo (65):

----------


## D.A.A

> نه باو اینکه چیزی نیس اونجا کلا بحث پسرا سر فصل ۱۱ زیست و ۸۵ و ۶۹ و ایناس 
> باشه میخونم.۲۳ اولین آزمونی میشه که همه جانبه حاضرم
> اطلاعات هما رو همینجوری یادم مونده وگرنه من فقط اطلاعات یه نفرو حفظم که اونم ۹۴ کنکور داشت.فرزاد میدونه کیو میگم


فرزاد هم تبریزیه ؟؟؟ ولی خداییش یه توصیه بهت بکنم اگه قصد داری زمین شناسی پیش 23 مهر بزنی از امروز فصل اولشو بخون امکان نداره اون زمان بتونی بخونی ...
راستی ادم عاشق یه سال از خودش بزرگتر نمیشه  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## yasintabriz

> فرزاد هم تبریزیه ؟؟؟ ولی خداییش یه توصیه بهت بکنم اگه قصد داری زمین شناسی پیش 23 مهر بزنی از امروز فصل اولشو بخون امکان نداره اون زمان بتونی بخونی ...
> راستی ادم عاشق یه سال از خودش بزرگتر نمیشه


کاش یه سال بود. دوسال بزرگتره
نه با اون تو این زمینه ها زیاد چت میکنم. باشه میخونمش منتهی باید اول علاقه ایجاد کنم نسبت به زمین

----------


## mahdi100

شیمی 3
فیزیک 1 و2
ماشالله اینجا چه خبره :Yahoo (4):

----------


## Healer

شیمی و فیزیک سوم
محاسباتشون بیشتر و سخت تره
بعضا پر تست تر هم هستند

یه دلیل دیگه هم اصولا بهمن ماه اکثر بروبچ میگن تا الان هرچی خوندم کشکه میخوام از اول شروع کنم که زوج کتابشم میشه اول و دوم رسما میشه شروع دوباره

----------


## _AHMADreza_

تایپک به چه حاشیه رفتع  :Yahoo (21):  
سلام منم به ارسلان برسون :/
ارسلان یه اسم ترکه ؟ :/

----------


## 0M0HamMad0

> من الان وضع استوکیومتریم خیلی خوب نیس... میخواستم بزارم نیمسال 2 و تا اونوقت خودم استوکیومتری کار کنم که اول راه بیفتم بعد تو آزمون استوکیومتری بزنم، حالا با این حرفت یه کم دودل شدم، چیکار کنم به نظرت؟!


اگه واقعا میتونید و میرسید روی سه تا کتاب شیمی وقت بذارید این کار رو بکنید و شیمی 3 رو بذارید نیمسال دوم . وگرنه همین الان بخونیدش بهتره . الان وقت بیشتر دارید و درس ها سبک تره

----------


## viot123

فعلا تا این موقع  :Yahoo (112): :

فیزیک 1 و 2
شیمی 2

----------


## Mahdi1377

_سلام
با اجازه یاسین و ..
فیزیک 1و2
شیمی 2 
موفق باشید پرنیا خانم_

----------


## ٍٍE.mr

شیمی دوم 
فیزیک سوم

----------


## ali7893

شیمی3 و فیزیک 3 چون نیم سال اول وقت بیشتره و این مباحث هم سنگین ترن البته کسایی که شیمی2 نخوندن همون شیمی دو بزنن

----------

